# SEARCHING - DVD/VHS - Master Myung, Kwang Sik



## MagnusRBHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello,
Wondering if anyone can help me track down old DVD/VHS Copies of Master Kwang Sik Myung - Wold Hapkido Federation Curriculum.  I believe these were originally produced around the early 90's maybe even late 80's on VHS and they included Curriculum Tapes 1-9.
He's a link to an old Black Belt Magazine Advertisement for these tapes:

Black Belt - Google Books

Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't have the service right now, but Amazon Prime Instant Video had a few hours worth of Hapkido videos.  Not sure if it is the one you are looking for.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 25, 2015)

Does this help?

Hapkido DVD Kwang Sik Myung 10th Dan KWANG eBay


----------



## marysson (Mar 12, 2015)

They are on Youtube, but poor quality.


----------

